# BVI: When and where considerations



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd like to charter a 36' (or so) mono in BVI in 2016 for my wife and me. First time chartering and many folks have suggested working with Ed Hamilton. I have two main questions. First, what are the important differences between chartering in late March versus late June? My wife is a teacher, so that limits when we can go. June is cheaper, has a risk of hurricanes. Is it less crowded? Lighter winds? What else?

Second, the list of available boats that Ed Hamilton sent me include chartering companies that I have not heard about before. If I'm looking for reliable boat from a company that will quickly fix any problem that arises, is there a way to distinguish the companies? Will the Hamilton agent's be able to speak to this?

thanks


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ed Hamilton is a great company and can answer all of your questions. Since the charter companies have to pay Ed Hamilton, I do wonder if you get the pick of the lot. You don't pay more for the boat, but the charter company gets less. 

This past winter, I was very impressed with CYOA, a small charter operation on St Thomas. We sailed over to the BVI, which is very close. Much easier to deal with flights, etc. First boat we ever rented that had no problem underway, whatsoever.

Personally, I would not want to take the chance on June, but it is fairly unlikely to have a hurricane that early. Not to mention, its sailing season here by then. Why would I travel?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Minnewaska. 

I do some work for CYOA and had the pleasure of meeting Minnewaska last season. Feel free to go to the CYOA yacht charters website and see if there is something that meets your requirements. I know there is a very simple 36' Hunter and a brand new Beneteau 41' that is very sweet. There are other larger more complex monohulls in the mix too.

I wouldn't be worried about adverse weather in June. Statistically you are still way ahead of the curve when it comes to encountering a serious weather event then as opposed to late August or September. The first weeks in June are very busy for the very reason you mentioned, kids are getting out of school. You are wise to look at options for that time period now as it typically is one of the busier times. 

Jiminiri, if there are any specific questions I can address you are always welcome to send me a PM or reply to this thread. Anybody else who is willing to take one of those dangerous unstayed masts out is OK by me!


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Personally, I would not want to take the chance on June, but it is fairly unlikely to have a hurricane that early. Not to mention, its sailing season here by then. Why would I travel?


Thanks Minne. Your point about going before sailing season starts here is a good one. Still, if there was less competition for mooring balls and I could save significant $, then June in BVI might be worth it.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

FarCry said:


> Thanks for the kind words Minnewaska.
> 
> I do some work for CYOA and had the pleasure of meeting Minnewaska last season. Feel free to go to the CYOA yacht charters website and see if there is something that meets your requirements. I know there is a very simple 36' Hunter and a brand new Beneteau 41' that is very sweet. There are other larger more complex monohulls in the mix too.
> 
> ...


Thanks FarCry. Is late June likely busier than spring break week? I recall previous discussions about the difficulty/ease of checking into BVI from USVI. I'll search that thread and re-read it. Maybe USVI makes sense.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Jiminri said:


> Thanks FarCry. Is late June likely busier than spring break week? I recall previous discussions about the difficulty/ease of checking into BVI from USVI. I'll search that thread and re-read it. Maybe USVI makes sense.


Late June will be much less busy than March or early June. Checking into the BVI is very easy, flights are typically much cheaper to St Thomas than Tortola, CYOA's charter base is less than 10 minutes from the airport, you might get to meet me, :wink


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

A little cooler in March but still lovely compared to the NE. I like CYOA their base is just a few miles from the airport in St Thomas so much more convenient than the BVI. Good supermarket which you can get near to by dinghy near Yacht Grand Haven marina, booze is really cheap in St Thomas. You will have to check into BVI and back into US but that is not that difficult.

Phil


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

We were first time BVI cruisers last January/February and had a blast! We chartered through BVI Yacht Charters in Road Town for an older Beneteau 42 (last year the boat was in charter service). The wind fly was wonky and the speedo didn’t work but we had a chartplotter so no problem, mon. Had no problems during the two week charter. I think that a 36 footer is “small” by BVI standards but has an advantage of having a lower freeboard making snagging mooring buoys easier. The only downside for June would be the heat. On the days when there was no breeze, the heat and humidity was oppressive (being from SF Bay we’re acclimatized to fog). A small boat might be under ventilated and have a small ice box. We had a blast! Disneyland for gown-ups! Fly your Jolly Roger with pride!


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

GeorgeB said:


> We were first time BVI cruisers last January/February and had a blast! We chartered through BVI Yacht Charters in Road Town for an older Beneteau 42 (last year the boat was in charter service). The wind fly was wonky and the speedo didn't work but we had a chartplotter so no problem, mon. Had no problems during the two week charter. I think that a 36 footer is "small" by BVI standards but has an advantage of having a lower freeboard making snagging mooring buoys easier. The only downside for June would be the heat. On the days when there was no breeze, the heat and humidity was oppressive (being from SF Bay we're acclimatized to fog). A small boat might be under ventilated and have a small ice box. We had a blast! Disneyland for gown-ups! Fly your Jolly Roger with pride!


George, thanks for the tips and encouragement. I mentioned 36 feet as I was not sure what I would be allowed to charter. I sailed a J-37 for my US Sailing cruising and bareboat certification classes. But the boat I own and cruise now is a 30 foot Nonsuch. In a way, it's like a much larger boat--nearly 55 foot air draft, 540 sq foot main, and displaces 12,000 pounds. So I'm not opposed to a bigger boat, especially if I'm grabbing moorings instead of docking. Just not sure what the charter companies would say.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Jiminri said:


> George, thanks for the tips and encouragement. I mentioned 36 feet as I was not sure what I would be allowed to charter. I sailed a J-37 for my US Sailing cruising and bareboat certification classes. But the boat I own and cruise now is a 30 foot Nonsuch. In a way, it's like a much larger boat--nearly 55 foot air draft, 540 sq foot main, and displaces 12,000 pounds. So I'm not opposed to a bigger boat, especially if I'm grabbing moorings instead of docking. Just not sure what the charter companies would say.


Most companies request a sailing resume. I do not know what the magic formula is when considering who is allowed to sail what. That initial decision is over my pay grade. I do know that I'm one of the guys that reviews the boat systems, chart briefing and pulls it off the dock with the charter guests so that we can together verify that all sails and controls are in good working order before departure and that the guests are comfortable actually handling the boat under sail. If you have any doubts, fill out the resume first and then ask what boats you will be allowed to charter from your company of choice. Another task that I perform when needed for CYOA is to go out with the charterer for that first day (sometimes two) to confirm that they are capable and safe to be own their own on a vessel that may be much larger and more complex than their previous experience. It's not really a class so much as to refresh or teach a few techniques that will make things easier. On the more complex boats sometimes people don't understand power management for example. Some boats have multiple fridges, a freezer, a watermaker, AC, an icemaker and a generator.

Just be honest with your experience on your resume and most companies will work with you to find the best fit. The fact that you are humble enough to consider that you may not be ready to take out a 50' speaks volumes. The wildly overconfident guys are the ones that usually have more "issues" on their trip....

Now teaching you to handle the headsail may be a challenge from the looks of your good looking Nonsuch!!! I gave that sail up a few years ago too. When do you think the rest of the world will ketch up to us catboat sailors?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

March is a more exciting time in that lots of huge international boats are there. By June they have all gone. So "star spotting" and the rich and super trendy is a March activity.

As for charter companies... I only know what I see as I have my own boat... Moorings/Sunsail are huge. They have many new boats, all well serviced and larger backup for problems than the others.

Either way you decide to go the BVIs make a great destination.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

As long as you arrive in most harbors by 2ish, you should get a mooring in the busiest of times. There are a couple of exceptions. Most places are only a few hours away, so arriving by 2ish does not require a ridiculously early departure either. You do want to have good ground tackle on your bareboat and should be sure to ask. Not many anchorages left, but it's nice to have the option. Winds are fairly consistent, so anchoring is very doable, as long as you get a good set in reasonable depth.

I was among the crowd that highly questioned whether I wanted to spend any time on my vacation, clearing customs into BVI and then back into the USVI, to charter from St. Thomas. As it turns out, it's very simple and, on balance, much better than the awful process to go through customs and immigration in Road Town and Charlotte Amelia on each end of the Ferry (assumes you still take advantage of much cheaper flights to St. Thomas). CYOA has explicit instructions aboard, along with all the forms and a sample completed copy. The only downside is you have to land BVI in one of a few designated places on the first day, to clear in. We chose Jost Van Dyke and then had a thousand Painkillers at Foxy's. Easy first day sail right off the CYOA dock.

Previously, we had predominantly used the Moorings in BVI, which have hundreds of boats. They also have a nice hotel on property to stay before or after. However, I never had a boat without issues from them. We've also used Horizon at Nanny Cay. Much better harbor, IMO. Still had issues with the boat. I thought it just had to be that way, until I chartered MeiNu, a 44ft Jeanneau, from CYOA.


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

I also work for CYOA, I'm part of the managment team and run the dock staff and maitenance among about a thousand other things. First off to your time frame. As stated March is cooler and busier than June. June really won't be any issue from a storm standpoint but if you get a still night with not breeze it can be warm. I usually sail for a week in mid June for my birthday and always enjoy it. We usually spend one or two nighs in marinas when we are out that time of year. My personal boat has dock side air. So a night a Scrub Island and a Night at Leverick Bay on the dock with airconditioning breaks up the week some.

As for the boat that Farcry mentioned its a Hunter 36 that we sold new. It does have dockside air, and a seperate fridge and freezer which is not that common in the smaller yachts. It also has a large 110 amp Balmar alternator that reducing charging times. There is also a large folding transom so when your at anchor the cockpit opens up into a swim platform. It is a great first time boat as it's easy to sail and handle. There is a large hatch over the bed in the aft cabin which helps with ventialtion. Leaving the Salon and vberth hatches open at night to let air flow through the boat helps a lot. 

Most of our guests end up doing a sleep aboard on the dock the first night. You can easily order provisions or shop youself depending on your schedule. If you have any specific questions don't hesitate to ask.

Jay


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Another option in the USVI is Island Yachts in Red Hook at the east end of St. Thomas. I've chartered with about 4 different companies in the Virgin Islands, including Moorings and TMM in the BVI. I subsequently migrated to Island Yachts, which charters Island Packets. The smallest I've chartered there and elsewhere is 35', which is fine for a couple. We sailed a 37' IP to St. Croix and were comfortable with it. The largest was 42' and was easy enough to moor and dock (the bow thruster helped!) I didn't have any trouble picking up moorings--that's what boat hooks are for.

The USVI is our preferred base for the reasons mentioned by others--particularly the ease of getting there. Going over to the BVI is a must for first timers and the customs/immigration check in process is relatively easy--although not free. We've checked into the BVI at JVD, West End and Spanish Town. The West End is to the least desirable of the three. You must check in coming back to the USVI, typically at Cruz Bay, if you want to check out the shopping and restaurants there. Charlotte Amalie, where CYOA is located, is the other check-in location. We haven't chartered with CYOA, but I believe it is fairly easy to clear in at Charlotte Amalie.

Based on what I've seen and heard over a dozen or more charters in the Caribbean, some charter companies are not very choosy about whom they'll charter to. Anyone who has reasonable experience in a NS30 ought to qualify to sail a boat in the 36' range.


----------



## Galo (Jun 8, 2015)

Having spent ooooooodles of hours in the VIs and BVIs before relocating to Oregon in 2001 (yeah, I know...don't go there -LOL!!) I can tell u that the risk of a hurricane in June is...like...zero. Yes, the season starts in June but....in 30+ years living in Puerto Rico, we NEVER saw ANYTHING develop before mid-August. 

Trades blow hard in June. About as hard as in March (15-20 kts all the time) with the difference that in March, u might get the occasional cold front trying to slip in from the North which will confuse the Trades for a day or two. 

Ocean swells from the North can be big in March, rendering some lovely anchorages uncomfortable or downright untenable. White Bay in Guana Island and Cane Garden Bay in Tortola come to mind as anchorages where I would NOT spend the night in March, ditto a couple of the bays on the north shore of St John....Hawksnest, Leinster, etc.

Since in Oregon, we have chartered out of St Thomas and Tortola both and I echo the posts above...it will be easier and cheaper to fly into STT than EIS in Tortola. Consider that when figuring out the best overall deal for the charter...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Galo said:


> ...Since in Oregon, we have chartered out of St Thomas and Tortola both and I echo the posts above...it will be easier and cheaper to fly into STT than EIS in Tortola. Consider that when figuring out the best overall deal for the charter...


Easy and inexpensive to fly to STT and ferry to Tortola. Just be sure to arrive in time to go through customs before they close.


----------



## Galo (Jun 8, 2015)

TakeFive said:


> Easy and inexpensive to fly to STT and ferry to Tortola. Just be sure to arrive in time to go through customs before they close.


sí
;o)


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

TakeFive said:


> Easy and inexpensive to fly to STT and ferry to Tortola. Just be sure to arrive in time to go through customs before they close.


Make sure you allow for a delayed arrival in STT if you are planning to catch the last ferry to the BVI. If you catch the ferry, you will make it to BVI customs/immigration in time. If you miss the ferry, it will may be cheaper to stay overnight in St. Thomas than to take the water taxi.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> Easy and inexpensive to fly to STT and ferry to Tortola. Just be sure to arrive in time to go through customs before they close.


I've certainly done it several times. Easy enough, I suppose, but after the thrill of being in a new place for the first time is gone, I find the ferry to be a PITA.

First, it can be way off schedule.

Second, they cancel them at will and you better not plan to be on the last one out of paradise. They have no concern that you have no other way to get to Tortola and nowhere to stay on STT. I've actually arrived and departed STT and intentionally stayed in a hotel, at the beginning and end of the trip, to avoid the stress.

Last is customs in Road Town. Be sure you are standing by the door on the ferry at least 15 min before she makes landfall in Tortola. If you are near the end of the line to go through Customs, it can easily take an hour or more. The baggage porters back in STT are always scrambling to take your bags and get a tip. You never see your bags again, until you literally see a huge pile of bags laying outside the customs office in Road Town. Did yours arrive? Would anyone give a damn that your bag was lost in the US? Stressful. They have always been there, but I now carry mine aboard myself. Maybe I just worry too much. 

Sailing out of STT totally eliminated this part of the process. Further, it was the first time that we cruised around St. John's, which was gorgeous. Few beach bar, party time things to do, but pristine.


----------



## MWinger75 (Sep 15, 2015)

We went during the second week in June during the summer of 2013. I had never captained a boat larger than 22'(been on a 30' and 36' as crew a couple of times), but grew up on a lake...on and around ski boats/sunfish all my life. So, stepping up to a 41' I was a little nervous but felt at ease once we hit the water. No issues...slow, steady and common sense served us well. In regards to June, we had perfect weather! Sailed everyday with anywhere from 15-25 knot winds. I'm well aware of the decision you have to make, as we are headed back next year and are contemplating going in July to meet schedule conflicts among our group. I've been told July can be very similar to June...obviously knowing that Hurricane Season starts June 1st there is always a risk. Also, our trip was smooth...great time, easy to get around the BVI's! Can anyone shed some light on July Sailing down there?!?! Thanks, Mark


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Considering the amount of money involved you might at least look at trip/travel insurance and decide on your own level of comfort with the known risk of adverse weather at that time of year. I'm aware of a family that bought some sort of trip insurance with the intent of using it in the event of severe weather. Ironically they were involved in a serious traffic accident on the way to the airport. The insurance covered them for an event that no body could have foreseen.


----------

